# Does anyone feed Petcurean Now or Go! Dog food?



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I use Now Salmon Sensitivity and Shine for both my 15 year old Terrier and my nearly 3 year old Standard. My standard is mostly fed raw, but the Go! is a back-up food. Great results for us.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When I was doing my research into what to feed, these were two of my top picks. I never ended up trying them as the pet shop that carried them close to me went out of business. Now I have to feed Solid Gold Adult Maintenance because of a low protein and low fat, but I certainly don't think it is the best food


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko eats Now Fresh and is doing great. He switched from Orijen as it was too high protein for him and his bloodwork showed elevated levels of creatinine and some other kidney marker. He absolutely devours it, twice a day, day after day and has done for about 8 months and that is a change for him!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

GO and NOW are excellent foods, though I've personally never gotten around to trying them. Another good one for sensitive tummies that is appropriate for a growing standard puppy is Acana Singles Duck and Bartlett Pear. It has a small amount of grain - oats - which can soothe sensitive tummies.


----------



## carlee (Feb 12, 2013)

I did try the Acana Duck and Pear and I tried to add it in very slowly and Remy had diarrhea. But it is working for my very picky doxie. He loves it. I think my doxies have stomachs of steel. I can change foods without any tummy issues. I've also found that Pro Plan Sensitive Systems (salmon based) has completely cleared up my spoo's tummy issues. I think I'll leave him on this until he is a little older and hopefully his system will grow out of being so sensitive. I am going to leave the other doxie on the Acana and the older guy on the Now! and see how they do. Thanks!


----------



## carlee (Feb 12, 2013)

Siskojan said:


> Sisko eats Now Fresh and is doing great. He switched from Orijen as it was too high protein for him and his bloodwork showed elevated levels of creatinine and some other kidney marker. He absolutely devours it, twice a day, day after day and has done for about 8 months and that is a change for him!


How is his coat on this food? Is it staying shiny or has it gotten dull at all? Thanks!


----------

